# Need some ideas...



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Whenever I use my router table without my fence and the attached dust collection my shop looks like a snow storm hit. The router blows everything straight up. Are there any jigs I can build or buy that will capture the dust? How do you guys handle it? Thanks for the help.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Incra has a viable solution.


----------



## Ghidrah (Jan 20, 2015)

my table/cabinet also vacuums from below


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

Articulated over-arm hoovermebobber:


----------



## jacquesr (Jul 3, 2014)

I have the Incra CleanSweep. No more dust. Period. Especially with the Super System and in-fence dust capture. Cleanest tool in my small shop.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks, Picklehead. My router puts gale force winds out through the throat of my router table and when routing without my fence/dust collection I get sawdust all over. I need something above the router bit to catch the tornado of dust as it heads for the ceiling and I think something similar to your suggestion would work perfect. Maybe a plastic Homedepot bucket with the dust collection attached to the bottom side. It either gets sucked up or stopped and dropped.


----------



## webe1959 (Mar 13, 2015)

I have dust collection through the cabinet that controls most of that issue. I also built a downdraft table that comes in great for pieces that don't fit on the router table and for sanding as well.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

What model is your router?


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

Build your own box to enclose the router from below.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

MT, I have the Dewalt DW618.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

> MT, I have the Dewalt DW618.
> 
> - DKV


It should be similar to my Bosch 1617 or the Triton 3 1/4 hp router. I hook up a hose under the table to the router dust port. And a second one to the fence if I am using it. It even helps to let the fence set nearby if it won't be used, yet still suck a little.

Regardless, sometimes, the chips simply fly. :-(


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

In the past I used my router table for two reasons. 1. To do profiles. In this instance with the bit buried halfway in the fence and the dust collection mounted to the fence I get very little dust. 2. To do dados. In this instance all of the dust is shot out the left side of the table from under the board. 3. To do dovetails with my new Gifkin jig. Without the fence all of the dust shoots into the air (my face as I lean over the jig to do the cuts) and coats the entire local area.

I used to mount a box under my router but found there was very little of any sawdust or chips to collect. I'm pretty sure all routers take air in at the top (by the switch) and shoot it out the bottom. Makes sense since air out the bottom clears dust from around the router bit. When we take a router and turn it upside down to mount in a router lift we now have the air blowing up and out. This is the problem I'm encountering. I never free handed on the router table until now. I really think a funnel or bucket hung over the table throat with a hose attached will help with the problem. I will follow up after trying my idea.

Now, if I could figure out how to upload pictures…Did someone change something?


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Put the hose into the other port on your Dust collection/vacuum
Turn the power onto the Dust collection/vacuum when using the router
Fit a metal shield around the collet mounted firmly to the router base


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I don't think suspending a bucket above the table will work due to gravity. A wedge shaped hood connected to your shop vac will probably be a better fix. Don't attach it to the table. Just set it where it is most needed.


----------



## BroncoBrian (Jan 14, 2013)

> I have the Incra CleanSweep. No more dust. Period. Especially with the Super System and in-fence dust capture. Cleanest tool in my small shop.
> 
> - jacquesr


Good to know. I have one in the box that I have not taken the time to install yet. Will do this weekend. Pretty impressed with their stuff and the video was convincing so I bought it.

Do you use their $50 insert pack?


----------

